# My Bunny is now scared of me, what can I do?



## LadyKat (Jun 12, 2011)

I have been working really hard at bonding with my bunny. (7 month old, Dwarf LionHead, not spayed but will be, Smudge).

Smudge I have been getting a long great, she stopped squirming and trying to climb up me when I pick her up to put her in her change, she lets me pet her and she even started grooming me back (licking my forehead near my hairline).

I went to my moms who has multiple pets (cats & dogs). When I came home I changed and washed my hands and arms. Smudge came out of her cage just fine but when I went to pet her with my foot (I do it all the time) she freaked and did her growling noise and batted me away. So I tried just petting her normally and she did the same thing.

So I showered completely (thinking I must still smell of dog). This included using my body wash and a scrub. I then put on clothes that were never at my moms house (I had done some laundry while I was there). Yes even changed the underwear.

She then was walking around and went to chew on the wall so I said "Hey, stop that" in my normal authoritative voice and she squeaked ran under the couch and started thumping away. This is not normal at all, usually she just stops and hops away. When she was brave enough to come out from under the couch I waited until she was laying down relaxed, I then leaned over to pet her and again there was growling and batting again.

I just don't get it, any ideas what is going on?


----------



## LadyKat (Jun 13, 2011)

You can ignore this thread. She is back to almost normal today, letting me pet her and grooming me back.


----------



## elrohwen (Jun 16, 2011)

I know you said to ignore your post ;-) but I wanted to jump in and say she just sounds hormonal! The sweetest female bunnies can turn into terrors right around that age and it's perfectly normal (and almost always fixable with a spay)


----------

